# 06' BURTON JEREMY JONES SIGNED!!



## hick_huckster01 (Jan 14, 2006)

I have an 06' BURTON JEREMY, singed by jeremy jones himself...it has never been ridden ( I won it).. board is a 156 but the 151 styling.. singed in large print by jeremy jones...awesome board..I am looking to sell it or trade it for a bike/frame..get back to me... [email protected]

any takers? make an offer..


----------

